# Lisa Eldridge Lipsticks!



## Ingenue (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey Loves! It's literally been a million years. But when I saw Lisa Eldridge post a video on her new lipsticks, I immediately thought of all of you. Where is Elegant One? This has your name all over it!

[video=youtube;DwSAOqoQh24]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwSAOqoQh24[/video]


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 24, 2018)

Ingenue said:


> Hey Loves! It's literally been a million years. But when I saw Lisa Eldridge post a video on her new lipsticks, I immediately thought of all of you. Where is Elegant One? This has your name all over it!


Where have you been my dear one!  Oh my, you are not kidding. I NEED those lol. Thanks hun!!! SO very happy to see you!


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 24, 2018)

So good to see you! I IMMEDIATELY thought of you when I saw the video. So classic. So you.


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 24, 2018)

Oh and to answer your question, I've been teaching yoga (six years now) and doing all the holistic hippie things.


----------



## lenchen (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm loving these! I'm getting velvet morning and velvet jazz.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 25, 2018)

Ingenue said:


> So good to see you! I IMMEDIATELY thought of you when I saw the video. So classic. So you.


Awe, that is just too sweet! Those shades are gorgeous & I am definitely getting them. They are beautiful! Thanks so much my dear.


Ingenue said:


> Oh and to answer your question, I've been teaching yoga (six years now) and doing all the holistic hippie things.



I wish we lived close because I would love to take yoga from you. I do some on my own & I also love holistic too.


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 26, 2018)

Elegant One, one of my resolutions is to travel to teach more... so maybe one day we'll do yoga together!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 27, 2018)

Ingenue said:


> Hey Loves! It's literally been a million years. But when I saw Lisa Eldridge post a video on her new lipsticks, I immediately thought of all of you. Where is Elegant One? This has your name all over it!
> 
> [video=youtube;DwSAOqoQh24]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwSAOqoQh24[/video]
> View attachment 65373



I saw this and I have to admit I want at least one.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 19, 2019)

Did anyone order the new sets?  My order just arrived. I ordered all the new lipsticks plus 2 from the first release. I wasn't sure about the darker ones since those really aren't what I go for but they are so hard to get that I figured I'd better get them now. Now the lighter colors I liked but I wasn't sure they would suit my skin tone. Well, I am happy with the results. The lighter nude/neutral colors look pretty good on me. The pink looks nice. I didn't know that this is a pink I would wear this time of year but it works. Not too bright or too light.I would usually wear a plum instead of a pink  But it suits me I think. Nudes are just fine. I don't think I need liner either. I did just put it on the bottom lip though and press the lips. Maybe it would be different if I did a full swipe on both lips but I don't think so. Neither shade looks too light to me. Not in this lighting anyway. I will check in natural lighting in the morning but so far I'm happy.  Now the darker colors.  Look nice but I'm not really a full coverage dark lip girl anyway so I used Elegant's dab and smoosh method for a stain and I love all 3 colors. I did swipe one on full on and it was beautiful but I know I would not wear it. But I think I will wear these colors as stains. I had to take a break so I haven't tried the old colors yet but so far I'm satisfied with my purchase. 

Oh wow I just noticed how old this thread is. LOL yes. Ms. Eldridge takes forever to restock.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 19, 2019)

I ordered Velvet Fawn. It’s supposed to get here Thursday and I’m pretty excited. I’ve been watching her Instagram stories all day haha.

I thought about getting Velvet Muse and Velvet Beauty, but I stuck with just the one this time around. I’m glad you like yours!


----------



## lenchen (Nov 21, 2019)

I got 4 of the shades velvet beauty, midnight, muse and myth. I'm thinking about getting velvet decade, it reminds me of an old revelon lipstick I wore as a teenager in the 90s.


----------



## Margaret1994 (May 27, 2021)

Wooow...Thank u so much.


----------



## boschicka (May 29, 2021)

Margaret1994 said:


> Wooow...Thank u so much.


For what?


----------

